# Glass Dancing Bearded Dragon



## Spammy (Dec 22, 2010)

Can anyone help to aid my bearded dragon to stop wall climbing and glass dancing please.

And no, it's not the reflection in the glass. :confused1:


----------



## Clair2103 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi Spammy, 

My Male 'Bill' Often does a glass dance.... Hes bored! We left him have a 10 min run around in the living & hes normally fine again till the next day 

Hope this works for you. Clair x


----------



## Spammy (Dec 22, 2010)

Afraid not Clair, keep on taking her out and she doesn't do nothing.

Put her back in the viv and she's right back to it!


----------



## jennifer88 (Dec 18, 2010)

Chucking a male in with her didn't solve it then. Is he still in there? Also what are your temps in the viv? Cool side and basking spot?


----------



## Spammy (Dec 22, 2010)

I took the older beardie out and out a smaller juvenile in.

Basking temp right now is 105 and the other end is alot cooler as it's a 4ft viv.

I don't think the temp is the issue as I have changed the wattage from 60 upto 75.

She will scratch the back of the viv constantly for upto 15mins then go and bask for 3-5 mins then go straight back to stratching. All day long!


----------



## jennifer88 (Dec 18, 2010)

Do you actually know the cool end temp though? If not I'd suggest checking just in case. If it is too warm then she will be scratching to try and get to a cooler place. Or she may be unsettled with all the chopping and changing of different beardies go in with her. They really don't like change and are much better off alone anyway.

Does she have access to water? Also how old is the UV and what % is it?


----------



## Spammy (Dec 22, 2010)

jennifer88 said:


> Do you actually know the cool end temp though? If not I'd suggest checking just in case. If it is too warm then she will be scratching to try and get to a cooler place. Or she may be unsettled with all the chopping and changing of different beardies go in with her. They really don't like change and are much better off alone anyway.
> 
> Does she have access to water? Also how old is the UV and what % is it?


she started scratching before i put the orginal male bearded dragon in. I put the first male in to stop her doing it, which she did.

the uv is arcadia 12% uvb 25w which is around 4months old.

cool end of viv = 65-70.


----------



## jennifer88 (Dec 18, 2010)

Ah cool ends actually a bit low! Should be more like 75-80, obviously not her looking to cool down that's the problem then.

Often if dragons are dehydrated they will scratch a lot, usually they dig down rather than scratching the walls but you could try giving her a bath. Even if she doesn't actually drink she will take water in through her vent.

Failing that I'm not sure. I have one obsessive scratcher, but usually letting her out for a run or giving her a bath will stop it.


----------



## Spammy (Dec 22, 2010)

jennifer88 said:


> Ah cool ends actually a bit low! Should be more like 75-80, obviously not her looking to cool down that's the problem then.
> 
> Often if dragons are dehydrated they will scratch a lot, usually they dig down rather than scratching the walls but you could try giving her a bath. Even if she doesn't actually drink she will take water in through her vent.
> 
> Failing that I'm not sure. I have one obsessive scratcher, but usually letting her out for a run or giving her a bath will stop it.


Desert animals don't need bathing. I've seen the results from someone giving them constant baths- the outcome was fatal.

I've got an idea - I have some non slip mat that I use underneath the cutlery tray - I'm going to the DIY shop to get some more and cover the entire back of my viv. Let's just hope she doesn't start on the glass after I do it!


----------



## Spammy (Dec 22, 2010)

Spammy said:


> Desert animals don't need bathing. I've seen the results from someone giving them constant baths- the outcome was fatal.
> 
> I've got an idea - I have some non slip mat that I use underneath the cutlery tray - I'm going to the DIY shop to get some more and cover the entire back of my viv. Let's just hope she doesn't start on the glass after I do it!


Oh MY GOD!

I'm soooo annoyed! She's doing my head in, look what I have done and look what she does in return. She's gone absolutely loopy!

Someone please help - on the verge of selling the LOT!
         

http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/1434/16756210150114971981101.jpg

http://img838.imageshack.us/img838/6528/16320310150114971861101.jpg


----------



## jennifer88 (Dec 18, 2010)

Spammy said:


> Desert animals don't need bathing. I've seen the results from someone giving them constant baths- the outcome was fatal.
> 
> I've got an idea - I have some non slip mat that I use underneath the cutlery tray - I'm going to the DIY shop to get some more and cover the entire back of my viv. Let's just hope she doesn't start on the glass after I do it!


Bathing a bearded dragon will not ever be fatal! They do absolutely fine with it. Bathing something like a uromastyx can cause tail rot so is never recommended but beardies do well with a regular bath.

May I ask what lizard had fatal results from being bathed?

Do you have a water bowl in the viv? Or spray the salad before putting it in the viv?


----------



## Spammy (Dec 22, 2010)

jennifer88 said:


> Bathing a bearded dragon will not ever be fatal! They do absolutely fine with it. Bathing something like a uromastyx can cause tail rot so is never recommended but beardies do well with a regular bath.
> 
> May I ask what lizard had fatal results from being bathed?
> 
> Do you have a water bowl in the viv? Or spray the salad before putting it in the viv?


How much water do you see in the DESERT.?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jennifer88 (Dec 18, 2010)

Spammy said:


> How much water do you see in the DESERT.?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


They don't live in the desert. They live in the outback, which is a very different thing. They will dig under rocks and shrubs to get to the moisture in the ground. They do need water. No wonder yours is scrabbling if you supply no moisture at all.

I have been keeping and breeding beardies for many, many years. All of mine have a bath every 1 - 2 weeks and are extremely healthy dragons.

I would urge you to get your poor dragon hydrated.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2011)

Spammy said:


> look what I have done and look what she does in return.


What do you mean by that? Bearded dragons are reptiles, not humans with emotional feelings; they don't care how much you've 'done for them'. I think it's time to stop being anthropormorphic.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2011)

Spammy said:


> Desert animals don't need bathing. I've seen the results from someone giving them constant baths- the outcome was fatal.


With all due respect, but that is a biggest pile of crap I've ever read. Animals that come from arid climates may well be adapted to very little to no water in the way their excretory systems have evolved, however that does not mean that they won't have access to water in any shape or form. Bathing Bearded Dragons is not fatal and there is absolutely no factual basis to such a wild claim; many herp enthusiasts do this regularly without any harmful effects.


----------



## Spammy (Dec 22, 2010)

jennifer88 said:


> They don't live in the desert. They live in the outback, which is a very different thing. They will dig under rocks and shrubs to get to the moisture in the ground. They do need water. No wonder yours is scrabbling if you supply no moisture at all.
> 
> I have been keeping and breeding beardies for many, many years. All of mine have a bath every 1 - 2 weeks and are extremely healthy dragons.
> 
> I would urge you to get your poor dragon hydrated.


I've had my bearded dragon for 14months with fresh water every day - SHE DOES NOT DRINK IT.

STOP IMPLYING I DON'T SUPPLY WATER!

The only good advice to take from this forum is not to come back.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2011)

Spammy said:


> I've had my bearded dragon for 14months with fresh water every day - SHE DOES NOT DRINK IT.
> 
> STOP IMPLYING I DON'T SUPPLY WATER!
> 
> The only good advice to take from this forum is not to come back.


Then how do you supply water? You haven't specified that.

You've asked for advice, and you've got it. Take it or leave it, you'll get the same responses wherever you go.


----------



## jennifer88 (Dec 18, 2010)

Spammy said:


> I've had my bearded dragon for 14months with fresh water every day - SHE DOES NOT DRINK IT.
> 
> STOP IMPLYING I DON'T SUPPLY WATER!
> 
> The only good advice to take from this forum is not to come back.


I asked several times if you supplied water and you avoided answering and then said 'how much water do they get in the desert??' (they DO NOT come from the desert by the way) So I assumed you did not provide any.

Beardies often can't see still bodies of water, it is best to give them the odd bath now and then as they take water in through their vent (that's the bit the poo comes out of by the way).

With greatest respect I think you should stick with coming on the forums and getting advice (and start accepting it) as to be frank, there is still a hell of a lot you need to learn about beardies and how to keep them in a responsible manner.

Your girl has been through a tremendous amount of stress with you first chucking a male in with her (without any form of quarantine) letting him harass her to mate which you thought was fine because she 'gave as good as she got'!!! You then swapped the male for a smaller juvenile, do you mean smaller than the female? Because that is asking for trouble too. I'm assuming again with no form of quarantine.

Please, please even if you don't come back to this forum, go and join up to RFUK (reptileforums.co .uk) You will get lots of advice and hopefully learn a bit more about dragons.

Good luck.


----------



## Nattie08 (Jan 21, 2011)

Spammy said:


> Someone please help - on the verge of selling the LOT!


Honestly, this poor dragon is probably wishing you WOULD sell them. Stop moving everything around and tacking bits of rubber in the viv, if she tears that and starts eating it she'll be dead through impaction anyway. Just leave her on her own, take any other beardies out, like previously said, give her a nice bath so she is hydrated and CHILL OUT! Beardies scrabble about all the time, you get used to it. With 10 in my lounge there is always one making noises somehow, thats what they do, they won't just remain stationary because you want them too! 
Have you tried covering the front of the viv with a towel or something, maybe it's something on the outside that is disturbing her...cats, dogs etc???


----------

